# Sleeping Cats



## Symphony (Aug 22, 2012)

Thought I'd share some photos of my cats sleeping in Strange and funny positions ...

Hope you will share too !  














































I look forward to seeing some of yours

Sarah xx


----------



## Symphony (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_lovely pictures of your fur babies, dont they make you laugh at some of the places and positions they sleep in lol._


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

Hilarious photos, they put a smile on my face.  I'm on my ipad so I can't really share any pics .


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

Can't put up photos, but loved yours


----------



## Symphony (Aug 22, 2012)

CatPatrol said:


> Hilarious photos, they put a smile on my face.  I'm on my ipad so I can't really share any pics .


I use my iPad too. You can download a browser called iCab Mobile. It allows you to upload photos straight from your iPad where the select photo box is usually greyed out.

I mainly use photbucket and then copy and paste the link, and this can be done in safari



Hope this helps

Sarah xx


----------



## Pumlan (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the photos, they put a smile on my face!
George and Jess have their share of strange sleeping positions as well:


----------



## s200rey (Jul 12, 2012)

These pictures are SO CUTE!!


----------



## nbaker (Sep 19, 2012)




----------

